# Glare polish



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

I am thinking of trying glare spider and micro finish on my 2011 red lexus ct. I haven’t had the car long and The paint is not in bad condition, just light swirls and marring caused over time. As I don’t know the history of any previous paint correction on the car and don’t have a pdg I thought this would be a safer option. I have a few questions though, are the products really permanent or do they wash away like glazes etc if I wiped down with ipa/panel prep? Can a ceramic coating be applied on top of it? Which type of pad would be best for applying the spider and micro polish?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

walfice said:


> I am thinking of trying glare spider and micro finish on my 2011 red lexus ct. I haven't had the car long and The paint is not in bad condition, just light swirls and marring caused over time. As I don't know the history of any previous paint correction on the car and don't have a pdg I thought this would be a safer option. I have a few questions though, are the products really permanent or do they wash away like glazes etc if I wiped down with ipa/panel prep? Can a ceramic coating be applied on top of it? Which type of pad would be best for applying the spider and micro polish?


They are "permanent" in a way yes, but if you have swirled the car up previously you will add swirls to the glared paint also. It doesn't offer any swirl resistance in my opinion. It also doesn't bead brilliantly which we seem to put a lot of importance on here in the uk (I myself am not that bothered). If you don't use being as a marker of weather or not its still there then yes, it will last

Some coatings will go ontop from my experience, but I strongly suggest doing the glare routine, and waiting a week or so before you coat it. So apply, leave to cure, rewash the car so any residue is gone THEN coat


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I am a big fan of Glare and the full proceedure from Knockout to Pro+

I have used it on soft Honda and Nissan paints before and had very nice results which I was very happy with

The sealant side of things is good but as said above the beading side of things is not great. You can wax on top but I'd follow Stangalangs advice above. 
I'm sure he's done many many more cars than me with it. 
I currently have the in2 ceramic wax on top of my Glared Juke, 2 months in and still beading strong

I couldn't recommend it highly enough, but if you do go for it I would suggest buying the set of 4 'polishes' and also some of sure shampoo as well as it helps to keep everything topped up.


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Can a polishing pad be used for all the polishes?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I use Chemical Guys hexlogic green polishing pad for Micro, then Pro with CG Black and then Red finishing pads. You’ve not mentioned Pro, don’t forget the Pro to seal it all in . 

As said, top off with a wax or spray sealant of your choice after the Glare has cured for a final bit of protection, bling and beading.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Glare is great stuff. I used a Scholl Purple Spider pad for all of this. I'd decontaminate the panel and wipe down with panel wipe before using Glare to ensure you get the best adhesion.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

If your car isn't too badly marred you could get away with just micro finish and professional plus to seal. This will give a deep glossy finish, use medium pad for micro and very soft for professional. You could then top with any wax you desire once it has cured. I use this combo on a daily basis as its so easy to get a good result. It's an extremely underrated product due to being a filler and slightly dodgy American packaging, give it a go and you won't be disappointed!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Savvyfox - how long would you recommend professional to cure please before applying a wax


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies, think I’ll give it a go.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

walfice said:


> Thanks for all the replies, think I'll give it a go.


I think you'll like it, just remember you always need to apply Pro polish as a final step to "lock in" the preceding products.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

I am a longtime user of Glare products here"s my views 
You can use any preferred preparation product to correct your paint 
Glares own products are good but very light on cut so you end up if you persevere with a very smooth reflective surface, but a lot of work.
The sealant must be applied sparingly and worked in really well 
If you start on the bonnet you will quickly get the hang of it .
Your on the right track if its really easy to wipe off the residue
Now 1 more very light top coat quick light pass leave it on for upto an hour
Then buff off again if it comes off easily that"s perfect
Applying by machine makes it a lot easier to get the hang of.
The finish should bead in light rain and sheet over time .
If you favor beading as i do Gyeon Wet Coat lasts well for a couple of months for a quick wipe over
The good thing is at anytime you can reapply a top coat of Glare for a fresh feel 
Multi coating does not keep adding depth of product the new coat will simply remove the previous coat after about 3 top coats.
I wait half an hour between final coats remember little residue means that layer is dry
this product was originally formulated for hot climates this time of year apply it in a garage no colder than 5 degrees preferably above 10
hope this is useful to you


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

broncoupe said:


> I am a longtime user of Glare products here"s my views
> You can use any preferred preparation product to correct your paint
> Glares own products are good but very light on cut so you end up if you persevere with a very smooth reflective surface, but a lot of work.
> The sealant must be applied sparingly and worked in really well
> ...


Thanks for this. When re-applying the Pro polish do you use anything to remove LSPs (like eg the Gyeon you mention) or do you just apply directly to whatever is there?


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Usually wait a few weeks so you can see Gyeon Falling away
Glare has cut in it so it will remove itself plus whats ontop but not the seal coat 
to remove this a meduim pad and good cut the surface will be squeeky clean 
I suppose this high lights the different people who use DW
As a professional you want a product that gives results and value to a client,
as an enthusiastic its almost an obsession and you need your fix 
Using Glare as i suggest allows you todo that if its a sunny day top it up just because you want to 
What i have found in the real world is with a regular wash routine Glare will last 3 years plus but will lose gloss and obviously will need claying.
so am i contradicting myself No 
If you look at a Glared car after a couple of years of purely a wash routine
It would have lost gloss and feel why because the surface tension changes.
But if the car is lightly dirty the inherent shine is fighting through the dirty 
so my solution is in my maintenance schedule I will apply a skinny coat once or maybe twice a year to rekindle upper gloss and surface feel 
What i have had issues with are where clients put other products on top or use car wash with added wax so im very anti this course of maintenance


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Isn't it typical that now these products are not so readily available it keeps coming up.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Savvyfox - how long would you recommend professional to cure please before applying a wax


i personally wouldn't bother as the pro does everything I need it to do but if feel you want a waxed finish give it a minimum of a day to fully cure.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

streaky said:


> Isn't it typical that now these products are not so readily available it keeps coming up.


Still available if anyone wants some, stocks are being sold off at discounted prices.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

savvyfox said:


> i personally wouldn't bother as the pro does everything I need it to do but if feel you want a waxed finish give it a minimum of a day to fully cure.


I assume you have a sizeable personal stash of Pro polish then?


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

steelghost said:


> I assume you have a sizeable personal stash of Pro polish then?


You could say that! :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

savvyfox said:


> Still available if anyone wants some, stocks are being sold off at discounted prices.


ooh thought you were sold out


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

Would glare be good for getting rid of holograms on my soft Nissan paint? Is it forgiving to use as I’ve never used a machine before?


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Rainey said:


> Would glare be good for getting rid of holograms on my soft Nissan paint? Is it forgiving to use as I've never used a machine before?


Simple answer is yes. There is nothing in the products that's will harm. Like all processes start with softest combination first and go from there.


----------

